
Visual Studio 2017 RC - plurby
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/visualstudio/welcome-to-visual-studio
======
james-skemp
Discussion seems to be on this instance of the news:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12967901](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12967901)

------
johnhattan
The page that you get from the buttons on the big white panels isn't working.

If you click on the "view all downloads" button and download from there, it's
working.

